# Rope Eel



## sfame (Nov 5, 2008)

I recently bought a rope eel from walmart now are those fish good with other fish and what do they eat i heard shrimp but i dont know


----------



## Fishboydanny1 (Jun 13, 2008)

they will eat any thing that moves that they can, so that means no fish, shrimp, etc. that can fit in their mouth.


----------

